# pellet gun hunting



## coyotekiller3006 (Jan 3, 2006)

here is some pics of this afternoon, it took me a half an hour to get them. i used my gamo silver shadow.

[siteimg]4154[/siteimg]

[siteimg]4155[/siteimg]


----------



## Bucky (Oct 8, 2003)

Ummmmm, is there a season on those now, what kind of license do you need. Somebody want to talk to this boy???


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Blackbirds and Sparrows??? Come on Bucky!!! I suppose you never shot any of thoughs when you were a kid....give me a break. At least the kid is out doing something other than playing video games and eating cheetos on the couch. Dont start a "holier than thou" *****fest here!!

coyotekiller3006, be careful what you put on here. I know MOST(I would hope) of us dont see any harm with this. However, you will find a few. Remember practice makes perfect. :wink:


----------



## MOB (Mar 10, 2005)

Blackbird and sparrow season? Good job son thinning those pests. I tell the starlings and blackbirds to stay off my birdfeeders, but some just don't listen and have to pay the penalty dished out by my RWS model 36.


----------



## Fossilman (Mar 12, 2006)

I shoot rabbits with my pellet rifle,it can be done......... :wink:


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

I kill as many crackles as I can in the summer. I hate those things! :******:


----------



## Snowhunter07 (Feb 21, 2006)

haha nice job...if i had a pellet gun i would do the same thing, theres nothing wrong with that.


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

Good shooting young fella! I too have been known to shoot near those things to encourage them to move on. Not so much as the sparrows but those other pest's.

Keep practicing!


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

kill all those damn blackbirds out there-good luck :beer:


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Makes me think of those days when I was young...I had one of those, and every black bird in the county had seen it atleast once!

Good job...and keep on practicing


----------



## goosehunter29 (Sep 23, 2003)

great work.........and keep the pics coming !!!


----------



## Draker16 (Nov 23, 2004)

I wouldn't put those pictures up if I were you, not that i have anything against shooting black birds and that but its not legal, and wouldn't be putting picture of it up on here. Just my :2cents:


----------



## hoosier dhr (Jul 24, 2003)

Here in IN starlings, pigeons and sparrows may be killed at any time. There are several others like red winged black birds,cowbirds etc. that can be controlled for crop management.

Id say have fun. ok maybe check your local laws


----------



## take EM' close (Oct 21, 2004)

I like to blast crows out my back window when they get in our dog food with my pellet gun. Does some damage at 2 yards with a Winchester 1,000 fps beast! :sniper:


----------



## coyotekiller3006 (Jan 3, 2006)

well tonight i shot 20 and i have a pic but i wont put it up seeing as how some of you dont want to see it.


----------



## Bucky (Oct 8, 2003)

Jiffy and anyone else that didn't agree with my post, no I am not saying I haven't done it did it all the time as a kid. I just wouldn't POST it on a website that I know my fellow Officers i.e. game wardens watch and look at everyday. If you don't think they don't look at these and other hunting sites ha wrong. I just meant someone should tell the kid don't put pictures on here. Hell who knows maybe he lives on a farm and they were depleting crops in April? umm don't think so. I didn't want to start anything just wanted to help the little tike out.


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

I think ck30-06 shot them in a winter wheat field and he is working for a farmer.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Bucky, I very well know Game Wardens monitor this site. You would be rather ignorant not to believe that. I would hope most of them use whats called officers discretion. Maybe we should "throw the book" at him... :lol:

I understand what you mean. How noble of you. :roll: Go earn your pay and catch some poachers or bankrobbers or something....


----------



## Bird_Killer09 (Mar 8, 2006)

It is legal to shoot any black bird as long as they are being a pest so if something ever happened which ive had a game warden talk to me before just say they are being a pest you can say something as simple as they were eating all the birdfood


----------



## curty (Sep 18, 2003)

If the site is being monitored by some game wardens it would be nice for them to post up and give the info that is being questioned k:

Im sure we have all done the same thing, except back then we didnt have digital cameras and the internet to show them off OHHH crap the age is showing now isnt it. :lol:


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Curty, they are too busy busting blackbird hunters.... :wink:


----------



## curty (Sep 18, 2003)

:rollin:


----------



## joebobhunter4 (Jul 19, 2005)

Bucky said:


> Ummmmm, is there a season on those now, what kind of license do you need. Somebody want to talk to this boy???


WOW youve got to be kidding me...


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Good job kid. Be careful with the sparrows as there are a lot of different songbirds that could be mistaken for them. If you run out of grackles, you're welcome around my place anytime. More than once I have witnessed them throwing chicks of other species from the nest. They're evil, and they sound like a rusty screen door. All grackles must die! Burl


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

Hasn't everyone seen the black clouds of blackbirds that hit all the sunflower fields every year. Its not like hes going to put a dent in the population.

What kind of decoys are you using CK3006, you should try that new Foiles call Straight Meat Rusty Screen Door :lol: . Wow pretty impressive, got a three man limit in only a half hour!


----------



## baja (Apr 7, 2004)

Nice Gamo pellet rifle there, coyotekiller3006. I have a similar model at my home in Baja Sur, Mexico that I use to hunt quail and dove. Having a shotgun and/or rifle down here is a whole lot of red tape and require expensive permits.

On shooting those non-game birds, you are just starting out...I expect you will make some mistakes..like everyone else... and learn from them. I grew up in North Dakota and really have no idea how many non-game birds I shot while a youth...just know that I have not shot any for quite some time now. ( But then, I am old enough to be your grandfather.) Anyone can tell that you have a sense of pride and rever those birds you shot...good enough for me. I doubt you would have taken a picture of the birds and yourself if you had no feeling for wildlife. You mean well. You will be ahead of the game by listening to advice from sportsmen on this forum. I wish you a lifetime of hunting and enjoyment in the field.


----------



## T3|-| F7U&gt;&lt; C4P4C41 (Mar 22, 2006)

Ah, pellet guns. I remember those days. Still useful for keeking the neighbor's damn dog from crapping on my lawn!! :wink:


----------



## sierra03 (Jan 27, 2005)

I dont think dog is legal game either...ha.....ha


----------



## Bob Aronsohn (Mar 21, 2005)

Hello Youngblood,

Grackles make a great target whether it's with an air rifle or a shotgun.

Bob A.


----------



## coyotekiller3006 (Jan 3, 2006)

last year when i had arrows, i shot them with my bow set at 57 lbs. i used practice heads with wire wrapped around the bottom for a bleeder or cutter, what ever you want to call it. i also had an actual bleeder. it tore the birds in half. i got about 15 black birds with it. it was fun, i need to go get some more arrows!!


----------

